# Lying on back



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Loki is getting used to being placed on her back now but Rocko is biting while hes on his back hard bites so I have to hold his head


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

It's great Loki is getting used to it, not surprised Rocko is biting though as it's such an unnatural/vulnerable position for them! What do you put them on their back to do ?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> It's great Loki is getting used to it, not surprised Rocko is biting though as it's such an unnatural/vulnerable position for them! What do you put them on their back to do ?


I put them on their back when im trimming their nails and also if I need to check them make sure nothings wrong with them.I also want to teach the play dead trick one day.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahhh I see! Sensible aha. The only time I put Maxi on her back was to wipe paint off her feet and tail, but thats another story haha. That's really good though that Loki is getting used to it, sure Rocko will too with practise and care!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's actually not a good idea to put birds on their backs to trim their nails because it can put pressure on their crop with the potential for vomiting and aspiration.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> It's actually not a good idea to put birds on their backs to trim their nails because it can put pressure on their crop with the potential for vomiting and aspiration.


Good bit of information! I didn't know that.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It's actually not a good idea to put birds on their backs to trim their nails because it can put pressure on their crop with the potential for vomiting and aspiration.


How do people usually trim the nails what position.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Either have a second person hold the bird upright but restrained, or hold the bird against your chest and pick up each foot. That's how I do mine, because I don't have a second person to assist.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Either have a second person hold the bird upright but restrained, or hold the bird against your chest and pick up each foot. That's how I do mine, because I don't have a second person to assist.


The thing is Rocko dosent like being held in certain positions and he wouldnt let me do that.Its ok for them to learn to lie on their back as a trick without vomiting right.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lying on their backs is not a natural thing for cockatiels to do, so it is very stressful for them and can easily cause GI/breathing problems. Personally, I would not try to teach my birds something that I knew they instinctively found terrifying. 

The safety issue with clipping nails with the bird on their back is that putting pressure on their crop or chest can cause the vomiting/aspiration.

If you are training Rocko to do other things, I don't see why you couldn't train him to be held against your chest.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Lying on their backs is not a natural thing for cockatiels to do, so it is very stressful for them and can easily cause GI/breathing problems. Personally, I would not try to teach my birds something that I knew they instinctively found terrifying.
> 
> The safety issue with clipping nails with the bird on their back is that putting pressure on their crop or chest can cause the vomiting/aspiration.
> 
> If you are training Rocko to do other things, I don't see why you couldn't train him to be held against your chest.


If im holding him I have to hold his head so he cant bite me and if he did bite me I would end up dropping him so I wouldnt be able to teach him to go against my chest.Also I dont put pressure on their chest when im holding them.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Either have a second person hold the bird upright but restrained, or hold the bird against your chest and pick up each foot. That's how I do mine, because I don't have a second person to assist.


That's how the vet did. She wrapped the boy in a towel and then held him against her chest.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If holding your birds on their backs is the only way you can trim their nails, then I would recommend having someone else do it for you.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

littletiel said:


> That's how the vet did. She wrapped the boy in a towel and then held him against her chest.


Yes, I have been taught by several different avian vets to never turn them on their backs. It might be different with a species like conures who naturally play on their backs, but for tiels it's stressful and can easily lead to injury or illness.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> If holding your birds on their backs is the only way you can trim their nails, then I would recommend having someone else do it for you.


Now I get it they can be hold by their back just not upside down lying on their back I could get someone in my house to hold him in a towel against their back while I trim.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Right. Having someone else to hold them is the best way to do it.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

While I have never really tried to train a cockatiel to lie on it's back, I do typically put them on their back for nail trimming, especially if they are not tame, and I have to trim them without help. Yes, I agree that it is an unnatural position for a cockatiel, but I would have to say I'm rather skeptical that it causes health problems. I could see vomitting and aspirating in a hand-feeding chick that was full, but not from a healthy weaned bird being gently restrained. I have never had any problems putting a cockatiel on it's back for short period of time. I wouldn't do it for long periods of time, but for the short minute or 2 it takes to cut nails is not something I could imagine being a problem.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Shockadine said:


> I would have to say I'm rather skeptical that it causes health problems.


Just relaying what I've been told by multiple knowledgeable and experienced avian vets. Everyone is of course free to make their own decisions.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Why dont you try to let them walk around in different surfaces and perches so they can wear the nails off naturally-We dont trim our babies nails,it has worked fine for all of us.
Just a suggestion X x


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

nassrah said:


> Why dont you try to let them walk around in different surfaces and perches so they can wear the nails off naturally-We dont trim our babies nails,it has worked fine for all of us.
> Just a suggestion X x


They have lots of different perches in their cage but they still need to be trimmed.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

nassrah said:


> Why dont you try to let them walk around in different surfaces and perches so they can wear the nails off naturally-We dont trim our babies nails,it has worked fine for all of us.
> Just a suggestion X x


I like the idea. What kinds of perches do you use?


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

I have one of those thicker sand perches with the grooves/holes in it. It's by his food but not where he spends most of his time, as I know these kinds of perches can cause foot problems if used too much. But that alone is enough to wear Spooky's nails down. His nails got so sharp when I boarded him! But they were down to normal within a few days of being home. All the rest of his perches are rope or various kinds of natural wood (fir, grapewood, java... different widths and twistiness!) I can't say for sure if these help his nails too.

His nails aren't blunt, mind. But they're not sharp and don't scratch. I *may* have a higher tolerance for nail sharpness though; grew up rescuing cats.


----------

